# The hunt is on.......



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok so the hunt is on to find Dude a friend.... i`m looking for a Male all white cockatiel.

No there is a few problems....lol

1st. What is the technical mutation name for a all white cockatiel (because I know its not albino it has a different name)...so I know what i`m actually asking for when I am calling people instead of sounding like a dumb ***.

2nd. Its winter and breeding season is just about over for most people.

3rd. I can't find any breeders... LOL 
And I had the same problem when I was buying dude . I couldn't find a breeder and if I did they didn't have any cockatiels at that time. (Atleast when I got dude I have no particular mutation or sex in mind so it didn't matter so much and wasn't so hard to find.) And found dude in a random pet shop that I was told to ring and check from another pet shop... lol

4th. Most pet shops around here don't sell live animals.

5th. I've ran out of placed to look online and have asked just about everyone I know if they know anyone. 

I am willing to travel so those sydney people and people on the coast on nsw australia if you see anything let me know ! Unless I can have max. Or spike. Or cinnamon. Or mango. Or pumpkin. Or pearl. Or cola. Or smudge. Or any one of the 100s of cockatiels I am madly inlove with on this forum , then I guess i`ll have to search for my own baby to love....LOL

Tips on searching for what you want ??? Any tips appreciated !


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry... can't help you there. I'm suprised you can't find any. I'm in Brisbane and I can't turn around at the moment without finding a baby tiel that needs adopting. :blush: There was another baby tiel in with Smudge today that was just beautiful. I could possibly stick a postage stamp on him with a note??


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes do it ! LOL.
Can't even find normal cockatiel babies. Let alone being specific about it... going to be a big hunt ! Hehehe


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ok the technical mutation you're looking for is a white faced lutino (I used to call them ablinos as well until I learned better on here). Have you tried searching on hobbly.com? I check it occasionally for tiels and there are always a ton on there....and they have ads from all over the world. Also, you can try googling breeders in your area, that's what I did to get my Hershey. The "albino" is harder to find, but it is possible and I've even seen some at the pet stores around here too!


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

The only all white cockatiel in the world that is purely white with absolutely no other coloration IS the albino... :huh:


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay. Look out for a odd-shaped and possibly angry package in the mail. 

And I used to have an all white tiel that didn't have red eyes, so she mustn't have been an albino.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahahahaha.... ok.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Luti-Kriss said:


> The only all white cockatiel in the world that is purely white with absolutely no other coloration IS the albino... :huh:


Nope, a Clear Pied is an all white Cockatiel as well. 

My mum's Cockatiel, Shiro, is a Clear Pied:


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I`ll have any cockatiel that's all white.	And if after a year I can't find a all white then maybe it will be time to choose something else.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

haha, never settle. Aleays go for what you want! The reason there is no such thing as an albino tiel is because in mammals only one thing is missing (i.e. pigment) in tiels it's two things that are missing (I don't know the names, I'm solely going from memory on this one) so you can never have a true albino, it's called a white faced lutino. It took me about a month of searching (hubby said he wanted an all white bird so I found one) but I finally found what I was looking for. I got mine from a breeder but this breeding season the pet stores were carrying all white ones as well.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been googling all night... no sucess. 
Haven't even found a breeder in newcastle !
LoL

found lots of sydney breeders. (2 hours north of where I live). But they don't even have what I want anyways.

Oh well i`ll keep googling and asking. Maybe dude will have a friend this year...LOL
If not then the stuffed plush cockatoo toy he has will just have to do for now.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Can you get to Penrith? 

Luke is selling various Cockatiel colors and mutations: *[email protected]* Might be worth emailing him and asking him if he has any whites. ($15-$20 each)


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm kind of fond of cinnamons and more so the yellow lutino. And this bring me to a small problem. I now know my usual pet store breeds and raises cockatiels and has one yellow lutino ready to go about 4 months old. The problem is we'll be going there tomorrow night or Friday night and now I'm going to be looking at it, and that's a problem...


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you looked on Gumtree? That's where I found Cinnamon. And if you're desperate for an all white Tiel, I have one here that I can slap a stamp on and post to you. Albys microwave and R2D2 impersonations plus Dude's smoke alarm sounds sure would make and interesting household.


----------



## bird brain (May 30, 2010)

Have you considered looking in a rescue centre? Never know what you will find but there's usually lots of tiels in need of a loving home.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

AlbyPepper said:


> Have you looked on Gumtree? That's where I found Cinnamon. And if you're desperate for an all white Tiel, I have one here that I can slap a stamp on and post to you. Albys microwave and R2D2 impersonations plus Dude's smoke alarm sounds sure would make and interesting household.


Hahaha. That was my other concern. That the new tiel would be a smoke alarm too ! Dude has quiet down a tiny bit now. I've learn lots of stimulating stuff for him to do keeps him a little quiet. LoL.

But.... nobody can cook in my house without dude getting excited. The whole time your cooking (even if dudes in another room) some how he must know your cooking by hearing it or smelling it or something....but then he goes off ! And he is soooo excited and just does smoke alarm the whole time your cooking till your finished. Its his way of wishful thinking that the smoke alarm (his favourite sound) will go off...LOL.


i`ll keep hunting.

Maybe rescues have cockatiels too. I`d me more inclined to get almost any kind from a rescue to help it have a loving new home. But the only 2 rescues I know about only do cats dogs and horses.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Nope, a Clear Pied is an all white Cockatiel as well.
> 
> My mum's Cockatiel, Shiro, is a Clear Pied:


I've never even heard of such a mutation. How does it work? Like how do you make a clear pied?

And also I can see some other markings on the bird. It has faint cheek patches and looks like it has some grayish tail feathers. It's not absolutely pure white like an albino can be. That's what I was talking about. White and absolutely nothing else.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Luti-Kriss said:


> I've never even heard of such a mutation. How does it work? Like how do you make a clear pied?
> 
> And also I can see some other markings on the bird. It has faint cheek patches and looks like it has some grayish tail feathers. It's not absolutely pure white like an albino can be. That's what I was talking about. White and absolutely nothing else.


I have no idea how it works.

And sorry, but no, he's PURE WHITE, there's no "faint cheek patches" on him, what you're seeing is probably feathers missing a bit, but I can't see anything but white. 

There's no grey on him either, that's actually blood *and that photo I posted is when we first got him*, his wing was butchered (badly clipped) and he flung blood everywhere when he bashed his butchered wing, hence the old blood which is the grey you're seeing, it's actually not grey either.

I know the bird, I live with him and see him a dozen times a day, so I'd know..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I've never even heard of such a mutation. How does it work? Like how do you make a clear pied?


I want to know too!!! I love learning about all the mutations so if there's more than one way to make an all white bird I would love to know. Does this one have red eyes? Because that's what makes it "albino" is the red eyes. You know, I searched for a tiel rescue out here when I was looking for a bird and couldn't find a bird one, kind of depressing as I would love to volunteer on one. I hope you find Dude a friend soon lol!!! O and btw, Cinnamon can tell when I'm cooking too, or when I just have food, like a snack or something because she sits on me and expects me to share with her!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Sorry you cannot have Max! Looks like he wants to stay.
Tonight he is in the nest box with his new love Roxy. Looks like they could be making babies!
At least Henry and Tink get their roost back.

You could contact SPCA or local council and they should be able to tell you who rescues Fids.
You never know what you may find, trust me on this.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Sorry you cannot have Max! Looks like he wants to stay.
> Tonight he is in the nest box with his new love Roxy. Looks like they could be making babies!
> At least Henry and Tink get their roost back.


AW yay, see I told you his persistance would pay off lol. SPCA huh? Well when I get ready to add more that's where I'll look...maybe Dude will get lucky and find one that's all white even!!! Do you want one with red eyes?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

roxy culver said:


> Does this one have red eyes? Because that's what makes it "albino" is the red eyes.


Nope, he has black eyes. 

*A 'clear' pied is one in which the pied gene has effectively prevented all melanin from being deposited in the feathers and thus looks like a lutino bird or whiteface lutino depending which we are referring to. The distinguishing feature between these 2 colours and a clear pied will be the eye colour.*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AHHHH, now I get it! That's so cool, so it's like a white face lutino (which I have) but without the red eyes (I call them her possessed eyes!) So...does Dude want red eyes or not? So many choices!!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahaha. Can I really be that specific and say that I want black eyes on a all white bird ??? LoL. I`ll take either. I think it will be hard enough to find any all white bird let alone being choosey about the eyes too. Aslong as its male and white i`ll be super happy !


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://www.aussieweb.com.au/directory/bird+breeding/nsw/sydney/

I don't know if this helps or not...I get really bored on watch and start surfing the web! These are supposed to be in Sydney but I don't know if they breed tiels or not. But I love to do stuff like this, finding birds is kinda fun for me!!! I just want to see everyone happy lol.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok.... so.... I called a breeder tonight who lives about 2 hours from me... he handraises cockatiel and takes orders.
But...... right now all he has is newly hatches babies. And they have no colours as of yet. So he doesn't have much of an idea what he has yet.

He has told me he has bred some pure whites before (clear pieds) from something something (that was my understanding of all the mutations and technical names of the parents that just flew right over my head I had no idea what he was talking about) but anyways these 2 birds make white babies. Soooooo maybe a baby they have now might be white OR he said another couple makes almost all white babies. Lots of white with a little colour. So that could possibally a 2nd option if I wanted. 
He said he has aviary cockatiels that are all white about 4-6 months old. But I said id rather a handraised one... and im willing to wait.
So he took my details and will call me in 2 weeks when colour comes through on his babies and he will let me know then what he has and I can go see if I want and pick out any that I want and he`ll raise them and let me know when they are ready.
Oh he also made a note I wanted a male. 
Sooooooo now its a waiting game for Dudes future friend.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

How exciting! I'm glad you found a breeder  I'll bet the next two weeks will be long! And Solace, that birdy is SO gorgeous. Wow.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

It is exciting.... ! It will be a super long wait if he does end up having what I want !!! Then I have to wait lots more weeks after that for the baby to grow up and eat for itself.... I've never had to wait for anything I wanted in my life ! LOL. I`m the most impatiant person EVER !


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Same here...even waiting for my sister's bird to hatch and grow and eat on it's own (it wasn't even mine!!!) was so aggravating!!! But it's worth it!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

That's so exciting. You might even be able to be a bit involved in the hand-raising so he gets to know you before you take him home. Fingers crossed there's a white one for Dudie.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I`m already tapping my foot waiting and it has only been close to 24 hours so far.. Still got a 2 week wait for a answer. that we don't even know the result of. Hmmm. Maybe I can ask him if he knows other breeders if he ends up not having what I want.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's what I did, I found one breeder but the bird I wanted was already sold by the time I contacted him, so he told me of another breeder who had what I wanted and I was able to get my baby! It never hurts to ask right?


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> It never hurts to ask right?



LOL, some people can act like it did


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hahahaha, true but my breeder didn't seem to have a problem with suggesting one once I explained what I was looking for. They seem to know who breeds what in the area, it's kinda cool!


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Solace. said:


> I have no idea how it works.
> 
> And sorry, but no, he's PURE WHITE, there's no "faint cheek patches" on him, what you're seeing is probably feathers missing a bit, but I can't see anything but white.
> 
> ...


K well you don't have to get all defensive. Sorry. But from what it looks like on my computer monitor I'm seeing very faint cheek patches. Just saying. But you know the bird as you say so if he's all white he's all white.


----------

